# Anybody have Paratilapia Polleni



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Just picked up a Paratalipia Polleni today. My LFS always has a good variety and the owner has helped my stock my tank. He seems pretty knowledgeable. He was excited to show me this fish. I had never heard of it. Seems pretty rare, from Madagascar. I took his advice and brought it home. Been reading about it and it seems pretty adaptable. Commonly kept with a variety of Cichlids in a wide range of combos and water paramaters. They seem really cool...

I was just wondering if anybody had kept them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have three. A male and two females  I believe the bigger female is spawning with the male as we type. I too just decided to pop on and see if anyone else has bred them.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Fish guy...I checked your tank and you don't have them listed...What other fish do you have living with them? I had him in my all cichlid tank and he didn't seem to fit in. He was stressed and hiding and I can tall getting nipped a bit. I just moved him to my Main Cichlid/Community tank. It's a pretty mellow tank. There is pretty much no aggression in that tank. So far he seems to be getting along just fine. I was wondering how yours gets along/ personality type etc..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you check my tank on here it's inacurate... That tank is now 1500 gallons and a completely different list of fish....


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got one of these. Mine is only 2" at this point, but it is a very nice looking fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just wait!


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait for what?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

For it to grow up! They're awesome!


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

How quickly or slowly do they grow?


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Just an update...Since I moved Him...he is doing great. My cichlid only tank was way to aggressive for him. He hid for a bit in the community...after the chaos of the other tank I don't blame'em. His fins look better now...he is swimming around, playing in the bubbles and loving life. I'm really glad I moved him. The tank is mellow and I think that is what he needed. ...

And yeah I can't wait for him to grow....He seems to be developing his spots he is looking pretty cool....


----------



## Scorpy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi there...

Pollenis can grow quite fast, and look beautiful once mature. the male will grow a hump on his head and lower jaw and can have neon blue eyes - real cool.

My sister breeds these and they can be difficult to breed, however they usually get on with others well if kept in mixed tanks from a young age.

Let me know if you need any info as my sister has become somewhat of an expert with the polleni.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine have spawned twice in the 1500, but I believe there's too many predators to compete with. Both times the eggs were white:










Here's the male, not a very good picture:










If they spawn again, which I'm sure they will... I might try and pull tthe eggs and incubate them myself... Are they supposed to be white?


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

cool pics...mine is just a little guy right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------

